
Steve Jobs and LBJ are not giving you license to be a jerk - snovey
https://medium.com/@snovey/steve-jobs-and-lbj-are-not-giving-you-license-to-be-a-jerk-at-work-dca4165f8fe5#.scea5gkav
======
snovey
…but they do show why harmony in the workplace is overrated. How do we learn
from their lives and try to make things in our time that are even cooler than
iphones and medicare without using their bad behavior to justify our worst
impulses?

